# NEW NORTHIE!



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi to all - I am completely new to all this. So you may have to bear with me with some of my (stupid?!) questions.

A brief history: TTC 2 YEARS - had 21d progesterone done - fine. Had xray - tubes etc fine. Problem SEEMS to be with DH low sperm. Altho Gynae said it wasn't too bad and that she had seen men fathering children with much lower counts.

I have been told by doctor yesterday that we are being referred for IVF(nhs). It will be at RVH. 

How long before we even get an appointment? And also what will they do with us? Do you think they will try IUI/CLOMID first? If so do you have to wait that long to get started?

I'm totally clueless. Any help,advice, tips would be really appreciated!
xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hi carly  

all the NI girls will be able to help you no end, just go to the NI thread( NI girls part 8 ), they've all been through what you're going through and will gladly help  

with me, i had my first appointment about a few months after we went on the list(nov 06), tests on us were done about 6 months after, iui was started january 2008, went onto the ivf list november 2008, got my letter of offer november 2009, will start the treatment january 2010.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome to FF confusedcarly  

the initial waiting time can vary,  we got refered to the rfc by our gp 3-4 months later we went to sign our papers and 16 months later we started our nhs treatment IVF. Then you will be called to do bloods that will check for hepA, Hiv then about 6 weeks later you will be called to collect your treatment schedule.  the treatment itself will take 6wks approx (could be more or less depending on you as an individual).  someone please correct me if i've left anything out!!

I wish you all the best for the future, come join us on NI girls thread for a bit o banter!!

lmk xxx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks girlies - and i will mayb see you about on the NI board and you can keep me updated as to how everything is going for you both!


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Carly,










Welcome to FF's hun!  you'll find alot of good advice on here and make lots of good friends as everyone is lovely and supportive. The best way to utilise this site is by simply posting and soon you'll get used to all the terminology!! 

It's very scary isn't it as you don't know what is going to happen and when (if you are anything like me then you want it to happen NOW!) did the hospital give you any indication how long the waiting list is? maybe if you ask them what the approximate time scale is then it can give you something to work on or you'll be linching the postman everytime he comes up the path! (i'm sure my postman is scared of me..maybe i should have a sign..."Beware of the Bunny!"  ) You mentioned in your post about whether giving IUI/Clomid a try. Have you discussed this already with your consultant? Usually (but not everywhere) they tend to offer Clomid then IUI as a first point of treatment before IVF, maybe they think going straight to IVF would be the best treatment for you, I would definately talk about it with your consultant and see whether there are other options to try before IVF!

Many men benefit from taking vitamin supplements to help improve the sperm quality. It maybe worth talking to your consultant to see what they recommend, also diet and reducing alcohol can help too. Mens sperm can improve with a little bit of encouragement...The hardest part though is making sure they take the pills! 

If you need anything hun, just shout!! Someone will always answer your question. Make sure you have a good nosey about, there are some great boards on here!! 

Good luck with everything Carly! I look forard to getting to know you a little better!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Bunny - good to meet you! I am glad you are all so friendly i nice...so thats helped my nerves a bit! Thank you!!

It is good to know that they are others who are in the same boat and understand what it's like. I think it has sent me a bit crazy recently. I am ok about it for ages and then it all comes out in the one go! Also i think now that it's come to us being referred to a fertiltiy clinic it's kinda hit home   I am a born worrier and have worried about TTC form day one - so not good!!

I am trying to give up alcohol and also getting DH to give up - it's so hard tho! I have read so many things saying alcohol is v.v. bad for sperm and also for women TTC. I have a few Zita West books too so getting to know all the healthy food we should be eating!

DH seems to be taking all in stride and very positive....I wish i could be like so! Would be great to be a man eh?!

xx


----------

